# Salty Dogz Railroad town construction



## CPO (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a question for the group. I have had my railroad up and running for about 3 years. I am just now getting around to building "the town". My trains are USA and the buildings are Piko, so it appears that the scales are not "perfect", but nonetheless it's underway. My question is this. I live in CT. I have used Step 2 paving sand to simulate concrete/parking lot. I do not know how this is going to hold up under the rain and weather; splashing, erosion and the such. How do you guys handle this scenario? Any suggestions? I have looked at alot of pics in here, and it looks like it is possible.
Tried to attach pic, but unsuccessful.







I have done it in the past, but can't seem to remember how to do it. I thought I could just drag my pic into the message.



Salty dogz town.JPG


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Roofing paper. It is weatherproof and the rock comes in different colors. I leave it gray for concrete and paint it black for asphalt.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Roll roofing is good for a variety of things such as roads, pavement, paths, etc. I have also used granite fines or fine gravel and drizzled Titebond III on it with some soap and it has held up for 3 years now as a farm driveway. I also use real asphalt patch material to make asphalt roads. Search for threads on road building, you may come up with other ideas 

Jerry


----------



## CPO (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Will try this suggestion. Will any paint do? I did a search for where to buy this, and it looks like Home Depot and Lowes carry it, does that sound right? Not really cheap though, given the small amount I will need vs the quantity that it is sold in, but hey what's it matter it's only $; and I hear it grows on trees!!!
Thanks again.


----------



## CPO (Oct 17, 2010)

Would the Titebond III and dish soap work on my Step 2 paver sand? I am also going to look into the roll roofing. Again I assume it is sold at Home Depot and or Lowes?
Thanks for the tips.


----------

